# Split into double nuc



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I've never requeened side by side nucs but don't see a problem. They'll draw queen cells in brood when separated by super of honey and all pheromones are not olfactory related, some are spread by contact and transferred from bee to bee.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you. That makes sense.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have had a colony raise a queen in a duplex box next to a queen right. 
You're doing fine. Good luck with the queen intros.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Why would you not have used a couple queen cell that you cut for the other side. And leave a couple for the main hive. Unless you had a bunch of queen laying around.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't want a nuc to raise queens. I have been told they would be inferior also I had a chance to queen with Caucasian queens and I've heard good things about them


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

To add to the mix...I have one of those double nucs...I call it a resource hive or Palmer nuc. Anyway, I used a 3 pound package to start it. I used the queen from the package on one side and a new purchased queen on the other. The purchased queen side went great. The package queen side....she died in the cage amongst her attendants. Ive been struggling with this queenless colony since. Im now firmly in laying worker territory.... My plan at this point is to shake out all the bees from the queenless laying worker side. Take open brood frames from the queenright side and attempt to "reboot" this colony. Im very happy with the queen right side. They are a comb factory. I think had I not had the queen die I would be ecstatic with the whole thing. Works as reported.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Original Cookie said:


> I don't want a nuc to raise queens. I have been told they would be inferior also I had a chance to queen with Caucasian queens and I've heard good things about them


Well worth a read: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ing-using-the-Joseph-Clemens-Starter-Finisher


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

thesecurityeagle said:


> Take open brood frames from the queenright side and attempt to "reboot" this colony.


Would not reboot. Start fresh.
Close off entrance to LW. Many will move over without a stir. Move a frame with bees over in a day or so. Repeat. No fuss no risk.

Rotate hive and leave a brood frame where QR was. Field bees will support QC and QR will keep on going strong.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I like salty's plan. 
In all the years I've had bees only twice have I had a LW hive. 
One was a failed mating nuc and the other was a beekeeper mistake. Made up a cell-starter next to an empty deadout and about half the bees walked into that one and started a big mess. Went to reclaim the boxes and found bees inside. SWEET.
Dug into the hive and found all the bullet drone cells and went aw crap.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

I looked at the article this is awesome! Being relatively new myself three years this is the first year I've really tried nucs. I'm gonna try this method. Thank you


----------

